# Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug test?



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



shiddnme said:


> I heard rumors about Bourne failing the test now we see who the other person was that was fined.They had no reason to break Truth and Miz up. remember one of them was the other person that failed a drug policy test. Rtruth is gonna be jobbed out and sent to superstars now. I can see why Ziggler is getting pushed now.


yes it seems that he was the other person.

edit: i mean he's definitely not turning face, he'll probably come back for royal rumble or something.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

Remember that report a few days back stating that Evan Bourne was at a party smoking synthetic marijuana with another wrestler, but Evan was the only one to get suspended because the other wrestler was apparently part of the Cena/Rock Match at Survivor Series?


After tonight I can only assume that other wrestler was R-Truth, and he just got got for 30 days.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

The synthetic weed has set you free


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Wsupden said:


> yes it seems that he was the other person.
> 
> edit: i mean he's definitely not turning face, he'll probably come back for royal rumble or something.


Damn Truth, i was hoping we could get more of those epic promos.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

i think they just did it to write him off tv and he will return with the same character


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Oh the irony.. Rocky has more drugs running through his body than a Walgreens pharmacy to get the physique he currently has.. Superdrol and Clenbuterol to name a few, and the whole world kisses his ass. Ron Killings smokes some harmless synthetic pot at a party and he's written out of the main event. LOL @ WWE double standards.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

if they do that they will receive the backlash of a lifetime not suspending him until after the match.especially if something like a beniot or eddie happens again not to mention evan bourne should be pissed


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Awww come on guys! Your crushing my hopes that they were going to do an unprecedented heel vs heel feud! What a buzzkill!


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



the fox said:


> i think they just did it to write him off tv and he will return with the same character


I kind of figured it was him he went to prison for selling weed when he was like 19.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Is the suspension mandatory? he paid that fine, isn't that punishment enough.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

dabootyman sees spiders right now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Annihilus said:


> Oh the irony.. Rocky has more drugs running through his body than a Walgreens pharmacy to get the physique he currently has.. Superdrol and Clenbuterol to name a few, and the whole world kisses his ass. Ron Killings smokes some harmless synthetic pot at a party and he's written out of the main event. LOL @ WWE double standards.


I dare ANYONE to debate the fact that Rock is pumping juice. The fittest Rock's been was when he was lean. He's now looking like the Rock back when he joined the corporation where you knew he was pumping like Bane from Batman.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

If Truth is gone from TV for a while because of that policy thing going around, say goodbye to Truth as a main recurring TV wrestler on RAW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Did truth not learn anything from road dogg.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I really hope not.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Failing a drug test for weed is sooo dumb. If a wrestler wants to get high then he or she should be able to without fear of suspension. This is BS


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Natsuke said:


> I dare ANYONE to debate the fact that Rock is pumping juice. The fittest Rock's been was when he was lean. He's now looking like the Rock back when he joined the corporation where you knew he was pumping like Bane from Batman.


Yep.. there's a reason nobody's debating it, its obvious he's on roids even to the most naive people. I guess the Rocky Love is so strong right now that people don't care though.. I think people subconsciously know 9/10 of the roster has juiced so they just look past it or pretend it's not happening.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I'm kinda glad they seperated them. I like both but not together. Miz will fight cm punk after the whole del rio feud and bring him back to the main event title picture.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



fraze316 said:


> Failing a drug test for weed is sooo dumb. If a wrestler wants to get high then he or she should be able to without fear of suspension. This is BS


I totally agree.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Tis a shame, I like R-Truth. But if it ends up elevating Miz back to where he belongs, I'm happy.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Monsoon4Ever said:


> Tis a shame, I like R-Truth. But if it ends up elevating Miz back to where he belongs, I'm happy.


Truth is better than the Miz as proven tonight. He out popped him. Did you hear the lil jimmy chants when they started arguing? Truth is better on the mic and on the mat


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

How do we know R Truth failed a drug test? 



Annihilus said:


> Yep.. there's a reason nobody's debating it, its obvious he's on roids even to the most naive people. I guess the Rocky Love is so strong right now that people don't care though.. I think people subconsciously know 9/10 of the roster has juiced so they just look past it or pretend it's not happening.


No body is on Roids anymore, i'm sure any employee in the WWE gets drug tested part time or not. Nobody can speculate otherwise until its proven The Rock was or wasn't drug tested.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Personally, I'm glad he's gone. Not that I don't like him or his awesome promos, I just can't stand the crowd with their fucking "What?" chants. That shit may have been cute in the 90s, but not today. He'll take some time off and be back in time for the Rumble.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

DAMN(Ron Simmons Voice)


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

truth just got GOT!!!!!

wonder if he will turn face again and be a pathetic waste of space like he was before he turned heel


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Wouldn't be surprised if he is the other guy since he did do time for being a drug dealer. He should just go rot in TNA with the rest of the loser junkies. WWE should've known better for pushing a 40 year criminal.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



shiddnme said:


> Truth is better than the Miz as proven tonight. He out popped him. Did you hear the lil jimmy chants when they started arguing? Truth is better on the mic and on the mat


Umm what? What does a Lil jimmy chant have to do with determining whose better? And btw, I was there live, and there was A LOT of people chanting "Miz is Awesome" when he came out, if you want to base skill on popularity. There was also a lot of people in Miz shirts, even kids. Not as many as Cena/Punk obviously, but there was quite a few.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Annihilus said:


> Yep.. there's a reason nobody's debating it, its obvious he's on roids even to the most naive people. I guess the Rocky Love is so strong right now that people don't care though.. I think people subconsciously know 9/10 of the roster has juiced so they just look past it or pretend it's not happening.


I really doubt it. Probably in the beginning of the Attitude Era he was taking steroids just like everyone else (Triple H, Jericho, Benoit etc). He was jacked, even back in 2000. He was all about getting lean back then, now he's just focused on muscle mass. Also take into account that he has the best attention and best trainers in the world- the other guys in the lockerroom do not- he's an investment to hundred million dollar blockbusters, so he's getting the training that's fit for an asset of his worth.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Rtruth just denied rumors on twitter.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Face turn will be the downfall of R-Truth.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



mr cricket said:


> Face turn will be the downfall of R-Truth.


If they turn the guy face again he might as well retire.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

It was obvious that Awesome Truth were going to implode at some point but I wish their inevitable disintegration had been played out a little better. It was all too sudden. I wanted it to be a slow burning storyline, like Batista/Triple H, with the two men slowly beginning to resent each other.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



GreenHydra said:


> I really doubt it. Probably in the beginning of the Attitude Era he was taking steroids just like everyone else (Triple H, Jericho, Benoit etc). He was jacked, even back in 2000. He was all about getting lean back then, now he's just focused on muscle mass. Also take into account that he has the best attention and best trainers in the world- the other guys in the lockerroom do not- he's an investment to hundred million dollar blockbusters, so he's getting the training that's fit for an asset of his worth.


Nah, he's juicing now too, it's obvious just from looking at him now compared to even a year or two ago before he bulked up for Fast Five, there's no way to gain that kind of mass at his age and stay lean without it. No training in the world will make an already-weight trained athlete magically gain 30 pounds of muscle when they have already reached close to their natural potential before that, only roids can do that. The movie thing is all the more incentive for him to juice, to ensure he fits the roles he's being cast in. 

Also LOL at anyone bringing up the wellness policy. It's meaningless and not enforced, they only invented it as a way to make the media think they're being more careful after the Benoit steroids controversy, when in fact damn near everyone on the roster is still juicing. Fucking Cody Rhodes is on roids at the moment. CODY RHODES. Look at him lately compared to 3-4 months ago, he's done a cycle or two recently, hard work alone doesn't make you gain that much mass in a short time.

Fact is they could've caught Rock snorting coke off Stephanie's ass backstage before the Survivor Series main event and they still would've sent him out there, they let the big stars get away with whatever they want because they can't afford to suspend them, so you better believe he's juicing. I'm not even faulting him for it, i'm sure i'd be using too if I were being paid for my physique, but lets not pretend he just worked a little harder in the gym to make 20-30 pounds of extra lean mass appeared out of thin air.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Annihilus said:


> Also LOL at anyone bringing up the wellness policy. It's meaningless and not enforced, they only invented it as a way to make the media think they're being more careful after the Benoit steroids controversy, when in fact damn near everyone on the roster is still juicing. Fucking Cody Rhodes is on roids at the moment. CODY RHODES. Look at him lately compared to 3-4 months ago, he's done a cycle or two recently, hard work alone doesn't make you gain that much mass in a short time.


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Annoying how people just assume it was him with nothing even close to proof.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I hope it's not him... I wouldn't mind seeing this crazed psycho as a face or heeling it up against Miz. I'm just lovin' Truth right now, and this feud (if there will be one) should be some amazing television.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*



randyorton8 said:


> if they do that they will receive the backlash of a lifetime not suspending him until after the match.especially if something like a beniot or eddie happens again not to mention evan bourne should be pissed


Marijuana doesn't lead to benoit or eddie instances but I see where you are coming from


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

Congratulations WWE, you've officially destroyed both your tag teams over reefer.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Kalashnikov said:


> I hope it's not him... I wouldn't mind seeing this crazed psycho as a face or heeling it up against Miz. I'm just lovin' Truth right now, and this feud (if there will be one) should be some amazing television.


It definitely would be great and you can already expect great promos between the two.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

If it's true I will be upset if he just slowly leaves the WWE


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

R-Truth's awesome, they should have let him stay =(


He's a former druggie, let him indulge once in a while


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*



Amsterdam said:


> Congratulations WWE, you've officially destroyed both your tag teams over reefer.


This. Awesome Truth was awesome.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*



Amsterdam said:


> Congratulations WWE, you've officially destroyed both your tag teams over reefer.


Hold up, the WWE have rules and Truth and Bourne broke them, how is that the WWE's fault?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

Terrible news if it's true, he's one of the remaining guys that's actually entertaining on the roster, his promo at SVS was awesome.
Rey, Christian and now Truth, the horrible roster becomes more sad every month.


----------



## natedogg88 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*



Amsterdam said:


> Congratulations WWE, you've officially destroyed both your tag teams over reefer.


HAHAHA 

That's the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

He thought that pidgeons was a bunch of Pidgeottos


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*

Even if Evan Bourne is right, he really needs to keep his mouth shut. He's pushing his luck recently.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth most likely welness policied.*



Rock316AE said:


> Terrible news if it's true, he's one of the remaining guys that's actually entertaining on the roster, his promo at SVS was awesome.
> Rey, Christian and now Truth, the horrible roster becomes more sad every month.


Sin Cara as well.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

The mental image of Truth smokin da herb with Evan Bourne is hilarious to me


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

of course it wasn't cena, miz or rock. it was the truth all along...


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

They could work this rumour into another conspiracy angle. I just hope they dont make him the happy go lucky gimmick he was before. 

Pigeons ftw


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

why the fuck do they smoke the fake stuff its sodumb u shouldnt get into trouble and get fined if u smoke weed anywways what if someone has a medical card and they can


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cena enough*



fraze316 said:


> Failing a drug test for weed is sooo dumb. If a wrestler wants to get high then he or she should be able to without fear of suspension. This is BS


couldn't agree more. It really pisses me of with these stupid drug test's that alcohol is fine but weed isnt wtf kinda logic is that ? Alcohol may be legal but you try getting drunk everyday and see how long you can keep it up try smoking weed daily it's not healthy but it wont shut your whole body down. Another point ill make ive been around alot of stoners and a hell of alot of drunk people in my life I've never seen violence, self harm, retarded arguments over nothing etc. When im smoking weed with a group of people. Put them same people in a room drunk and things turn ugly quick. This is my opion i dont care if you agree but i think weed should be legal alcohol should be illegal/discouraged. Alcohol causes nothing but shit weed doesn't. Plus weed is great for pain relief you sit their after a long day at work and within 30 mins you feel like you havent done nothing allday. I'd go as far as saying beniot would not only be alive be so would Eddie if they where aloud of smoke weed its a natural pain realiver why its illlegal is retarded sorry for the rant but seriously you got the choice take man made chemicals or smoke a plant that's natural what do you choose ?


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena enough*



Cole Phelps said:


> couldn't agree more. It really pisses me of with these stupid drug test's that alcohol is fine but weed isnt wtf kinda logic is that ? Alcohol may be legal but you try getting drunk everyday and see how long you can keep it up try smoking weed daily it's not healthy but it wont shut your whole body down. Another point ill make ive been around alot of stoners and a hell of alot of drunk people in my life I've never seen violence, self harm, retarded arguments over nothing etc. When im smoking weed with a group of people. Put them same people in a room drunk and things turn ugly quick. This is my opion i dont care if you agree but i think weed should be legal alcohol should be illegal/discouraged. Alcohol causes nothing but shit weed doesn't. Plus weed is great for pain relief you sit their after a long day at work and within 30 mins you feel like you havent done nothing allday. I'd go as far as saying beniot would not only be alive be so would Eddie if they where aloud of smoke weed its a natural pain realiver why its illlegal is retarded sorry for the rant but seriously you got the choice take man made chemicals or smoke a plant that's natural what do you choose ?


 i agree dude its so dumb. some people need marijuana medically its medicine natural medicine


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Yeah, I trust a guy with 420 in his name to be the authority on weed.

It's an illegal substance and the WWE is a publicly traded company that can't afford the impression their performers are engaging in illegal substances without consequence. It's a business decision. 

Also, stop with the sky is falling idiocy in this topic. The start of a feud does not mean he's buried. The break up of a team does not mean he's buried. It just means he's moving in another direction.

Some people. Ugh.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Annihilus said:


> Nah, he's juicing now too, it's obvious just from looking at him now compared to even a year or two ago before he bulked up for Fast Five, there's no way to gain that kind of mass at his age and stay lean without it. No training in the world will make an already-weight trained athlete magically gain 30 pounds of muscle when they have already reached close to their natural potential before that, only roids can do that. The movie thing is all the more incentive for him to juice, to ensure he fits the roles he's being cast in.
> 
> Also LOL at anyone bringing up the wellness policy. It's meaningless and not enforced, they only invented it as a way to make the media think they're being more careful after the Benoit steroids controversy, when in fact damn near everyone on the roster is still juicing. Fucking Cody Rhodes is on roids at the moment. CODY RHODES. Look at him lately compared to 3-4 months ago, he's done a cycle or two recently, hard work alone doesn't make you gain that much mass in a short time.
> 
> Fact is they could've caught Rock snorting coke off Stephanie's ass backstage before the Survivor Series main event and they still would've sent him out there, they let the big stars get away with whatever they want because they can't afford to suspend them, so you better believe he's juicing. I'm not even faulting him for it, i'm sure i'd be using too if I were being paid for my physique, but lets not pretend he just worked a little harder in the gym to make 20-30 pounds of extra lean mass appeared out of thin air.


Just because someone is huge, that doesn't mean they are juicing. And usually it's the little manlets that automatically come to that conclusion. If he was eating right (and eating A LOT) and spending a lot of time in the gym he would have no problem getting that big.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Annihilus said:


> Nah, he's juicing now too, it's obvious just from looking at him now compared to even a year or two ago before he bulked up for Fast Five, there's no way to gain that kind of mass at his age and stay lean without it. No training in the world will make an already-weight trained athlete magically gain 30 pounds of muscle when they have already reached close to their natural potential before that, only roids can do that. The movie thing is all the more incentive for him to juice, to ensure he fits the roles he's being cast in.
> 
> Also LOL at anyone bringing up the wellness policy. It's meaningless and not enforced, they only invented it as a way to make the media think they're being more careful after the Benoit steroids controversy, when in fact damn near everyone on the roster is still juicing. Fucking Cody Rhodes is on roids at the moment. CODY RHODES. Look at him lately compared to 3-4 months ago, he's done a cycle or two recently, hard work alone doesn't make you gain that much mass in a short time.


True.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

And thats the end of that chapter.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*R-Truth Suspended*

He failed the Wellness Policy.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

so they rushed what was going to happen anyway


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

www.wwe.com/inside/news/R-Truth-suspended

Official, looks like Evan Bourne was right. 

Stupid, stupid, stupid. He and Miz had a good thing going and he's gone and blown it.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

That's good, all these guys deserve some time off now and then.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

In accordance with the Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Ron Killings (R-Truth) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company’s policy. 

Source: http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/r-truth-suspended


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Wellness policy is bullshit.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Damn. He was finally entertaining...


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

One of these days someone's gonna have the balls to legit-sue the WWE for enforcing the policy on some violators whilst turning a blind eye to others.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Well there's the confirmation.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

and he says it's not true on Twitter... ROFLMAO silly truth


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Silly boy he probably would of had main event status.Raw has just got a little more boring!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Thats a shame, I hope he comes back still a heel.

I assume he failed when Bourne did but they put his suspension back so he could face Rock.

It sucks that stupidity has for now broken up WWE's only two tag teams.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

As I expected he was the guy of the four in the main event at SS who failed as well. Doesn't surprise me he got high as well, good for you Truth  So, Truth returns as a babyface. Miz/Punk will happen soon.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

well there it got confirmed 
pretty sad right now actually....


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Thank you WWE for suspending the other person who failed weeks ago, without writing them off tv. Double standard, much?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Inb4 "It's a conspiracy."


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

I'm amazed that they won't let you smoke weed but they'll let you drink yourself to the point of being an alcoholic and then they will pay for you to go to rehab. Priorities, people.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

He was main eventing with the Rock and Cena. Now he's been suspended. I personally don't think anything will happen though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Well fuck me, Truth is an idiot. It was mostly for that weed substitute that Bourne & everyone else got suspended for, but still such a dumb thing to do while in the midst of becoming a Main Eventer.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

He got got


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Dumbass. Getting the push of his life and he proves he is unreliable. Some of the things WWE bans are silly (Synethic Marijuana) but that's no excuse not to abide by it when you are in the position you are in. No sympathy for him. I wonder how long they knew about this. They've shown they are willing to delay suspensions with Sin Cara. So perhaps they found out about this during the past month which is why Awesome Truth was booked shitty.


It's funny. All of HHH's projects are failing. He wants to spice up the divas division with a new talent intiative. Kharma gets pregnant and has to be off the air a year + (9 month pregnacy + time with the newborn). We got Sin Cara who was supposed to bring in an international audience and take over for Rey. He gets suspended then injures himself. HHH wants to bring back the tag division and low and behold R-Truth and Evan Bourne violate the wellness policy. He must be pissed.



Walls said:


> I'm amazed that they won't let you smoke weed but they'll let you drink yourself to the point of being an alcoholic and then they will pay for you to go to rehab. Priorities, people.


Well smoking weed is just a fine. He must've been smoking the fake stuff or violated in some other way.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Finally conformation of what has been suspected. It sucks, I was actually starting to look forward to his appearances. I hope he can come back strong, and get back to where he was.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

RonKillings R-Truth
Getting up to go get checked out,,but having balancing problem...can't think straight...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Truth hasn't blown anything. It's just 30 days and then he will be back. Pretty sure WWE won't change that much in a month.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> Thank you WWE for suspending the other person who failed weeks ago, without writing them off tv. Double standard, much?


This. Policy becomes more and more of a joke every day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Oops.


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

I'd be ok if be comes back bigger.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Cookie Monster said:


> RonKillings R-Truth
> Getting up to go get checked out,,but having balancing problem...can't think straight...


That must be some strong weed


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Nocturnal said:


> Well smoking weed is just a fine. He must've been smoking the fake stuff or violated in some other way.


Maybe is was something worse then Synthetic pot/Plastic pot.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Not a big deal really.

Ziggler, Orton, Mysterio, Hardy, Cara, Edge, and countless have others have been busted in the past and they ended up being fine, not to mention Evan Bourne is currently suspended and still has a belt.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Pretty sad, Truth was gold these weeks ago.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

They aren't gonna have any wrestlers left at this rate with all the injuries and wellness violations


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Was pretty obvious considering what happened on Raw


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

So pissed they broke awesome truth up!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

This policy is a joke.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Little Jimmy slipped him some bad brownies


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

R-Truth trending worldwide lulz


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

If they were gonna have Truth suspended anyway, why not just have him eat the pin during the Cena/Rock match and than have Miz turn on Truth saying he cost them the victory instead of having Cena act like Bugs Bunny turning Fudd and Daffy against each other in 5 seconds.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> Thank you WWE for suspending the other person who failed weeks ago, without writing them off tv. Double standard, much?


 He is serving his punishment now, they could hardly drop someone from the main event of one of the biggest PPV's of the year.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

How hard is it for these people to follow a simple rule?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Looks like all the Lil' Jimmies finally got got R-Truth.

The Troof shall set me free.....or get high.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

WOWWWW.... Evan Bourne is a fucking little tattle tale. I hope the people in the backroom legit kick his ass and bad. I would say get JBL to shove something up his butt, but we all know Bourne would love that way to much.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Way off-topic: this site is so much better with signatures turned off. Thanks vBulletin and site admins for making that option available, got really tired of scrolling past "not removing until" nonsense.


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

yea i think the wellness policy is crap they let them drink and get drunk and go into rehab for it. there is nothing wrong with smokin weed


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

1. I'm a weed guy, so I feel bad for Truth.
2. Why now? Fucking fuck, he was just coming into his own (amazingly), and he had to be busted now...?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Without the crack, how is Truth going to be as funny as he is?


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

Maybe I missed something... Bourne tattle tailed on Truth?

On another point, how the hell is Mason Ryan passing these tests? Someone pissing for him or something??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

C O N spiracy

Obviously.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Mason Ryan strikes again...


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> Thank you WWE for suspending the other person who failed weeks ago, without writing them off tv. Double standard, much?


I agree, Its shady. I don't think its fair on Evan, They both failed at the exact same time, but WWE decided to put off his suspension, I don't believe thats how it should work.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



RubyRed said:


> Maybe I missed something... Bourne tattle tailed on Truth?
> 
> On another point, how the hell is Mason Ryan passing these tests? Someone pissing for him or something??



Everywhere I am reading, if Evan Bourne didn't make such a fuss about being suspended and NOT Truth, Truth would have never been suspended. Bourne got his panties into a bunch "literally" and brought it 100% to the media and press that he was smoking with Truth and he didn't get suspended and it was unfair. I hope he gets his ass kicked for being a rat.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

must be those damn pigeon food.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I guess there really is a conspiracy...against the tag team division.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> Everywhere I am reading, if Evan Bourne didn't make such a fuss about being suspended and NOT Truth, Truth would have never been suspended. Bourne got his panties into a bunch "literally" and brought it 100% to the media and press that he was smoking with Truth and he didn't get suspended and it was unfair. I hope he gets his ass kicked for being a rat.


Couldn't disagree with you more. Double standards are not acceptable, kudos to Bourne for calling WWE out.


----------



## Imaginasian (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Damnnn, truth was starting to impress me...


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

this policy is a joke.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Monsoon4Ever said:


> Couldn't disagree with you more. Double standards are not acceptable, kudos to Bourne for calling WWE out.



Double standard or not, he didn't have to act like a kindergarten girl and run to the media crying. Pretty big baby move. "IMO"


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

And Mason Ryan is still walking around freely.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> WOWWWW.... Evan Bourne is a fucking little tattle tale. I hope the people in the backroom legit kick his ass and bad. I would say get JBL to shove something up his butt, but we all know Bourne would love that way to much.


Shakes my head. He got caught genius. It's called a test, you fail, your suspended..


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

If that is true about Evan Bourne he will get a lot of shit for it in the locker room, nobody likes a grass


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



mr cricket said:


> And Mason Ryan is still walking around freely.


You never know. He could just be a genetic freak...like Scott Steiner.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Cosmic Gate said:


> If that is true about Evan Bourne he will get a lot of shit for it in the locker room, nobody likes a grass


I think liking grass is what got people suspended in the first place.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Monsoon4Ever said:


> I think liking grass is what got people suspended in the first place.


Actually fake grass got them suspended. 

Time for R-Truth to become the heel comedy dork when he comes back.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

R-Truth just got, got! I guess the mystery is over, of who failed the drug test.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Monsoon4Ever said:


> Way off-topic: this site is so much better with signatures turned off. Thanks vBulletin and site admins for making that option available, got really tired of scrolling past "not removing until" nonsense.


This, I was so glad when I found it (a while ago now).


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Mason Ryan is a walking bag of steroids, and Truth gets suspended for weed/fake weed. Ridiculous. I know WWE is a corporate place, and all that, but let these guys smoke pot. They are on the road non-stop, beat up, and smoking weed is a much better alternative to these guys popping and getting addicted to pills. I feel bad for Truth.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



RiZE said:


> Shakes my head. He got caught genius. It's called a test, you fail, your suspended..



Actually genius............ If he got tested and failed they should have suspended him right then and there with Evan Bourne, and not wait till after a PPV for there own benefit to suspend him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Amsterdam said:


> You never know. He could just be a genetic freak...like Scott Steiner.


:lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I don't think it's a big deal really. As somebody else said, countless other guys have got suspended and not had there status effected at all. I'm pretty sure they would've broken up Awesome Truth and given Miz another singles push anyway, the only thing that's changed is that his momentum as a big heel has gone a bit but easily interesting enough to gain it back again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

This is a damn conspiracy


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Wonder if Evan Bourne snitched on him? WWE has to much info on that party.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Rob van Dam meet Ron Killings the man that will take your place as the 2011 man who was stupid enough to lose mainevent status due to some weed.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Here's an idea: an R-Truth and Evan Bourne feud, kicking off in, oh, I'd say about 30 days.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

lol... hopefully the day comes sooner then later where weed is decriminalized so we can end stupidity like this within corporations.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

R-Truth will never be pushed again. He's already 40, WWE will rather focus on pushing younger stars.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Turns out it was true about Truth and the weed. Damn,no wonder he thought Milwauke was Greenbay.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*

First, blowww weed in my mouth, I just killed my career, how ya like me now. Synthetic weed all over the place, when Evan got suspended I laughed in his face, then Vinnie Mac made the call, I blame Lil' Jimmy for my utter downfall.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

How the fuck do you get suspended for drugs when your career is higher than it ever has been before? Rtruth has truly fucked up and I don't feel a bit sorry for him. I like his character and all that, but he had the opportunity to be in the ring with the great one, his first match in 7 years and he goes and does something like this? That is fucked up. What a moron.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> Actually genius............ If he got tested and failed they should have suspended him right then and there with Evan Bourne, and not wait till after a PPV for there own benefit to suspend him.


Exactly. So stop complaining. Smh.


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

first of all weed is no drug its medicine and should not be illegal but yet they let the superstars drink and get wasted and put them into rehab which is stupid ud think they wouldnt care if they smoked marijuana some of those superstars prob have medical cards but they dont care they just let them smoke the spice syntheic shit which kills people


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

if evan bourne wouldnt ave snitched on truth like a lil bitch truth wouldnt have gotten caught time to bury evan bourne when he comes back or have all the superstars whoop his ass that little rat


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



420_24/7 said:


> first of all weed is no drug its medicine and should not be illegal but yet they let the superstars drink and get wasted and put them into rehab which is stupid ud think they wouldnt care if they smoked marijuana some of those superstars prob have medical cards but they dont care they just let them smoke the spice syntheic shit which kills people


I don't know what you think a drug is but .. 

1.medicinal substance: a natural or artificial substance given to treat or prevent disease or to lessen pain


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

^^^ I have a feeling the locker room is gonna deal with him when he gets back I am sure.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

and Mason Ryan still getting a monster push...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

No sympathy..


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

R-Truth 4:20


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I had a feeling the other guy with Bourne was R-Truth when the report came out. Terrible move for him as it ruined the push he was getting. When he comes back, it will be interesting to see what they do with him.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Good to see WWE following up on their wellness policy.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Yep, he's been suspended.

It's all bull shit...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Stupid.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

So that's why Awesome Truth lost at SS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Lastier said:


> So that's why Awesome Truth lost at SS.


No they lost because they were facing the Rock. No way in his first match back in a tag match his team was losing.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

They would be better served suspending wrestlers who smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol or caffeine in terms of creating 'wellness' as all of these things are more harmful health-wise than marijuana use. The fact that they screen for it is a fucking travesty. 
The reasons for marijuana being illegal have nothing to do with 'wellness' and are purely political.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

If they were writing him off for 30 days, could of at least just had Miz beat him down a bit better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

They should of had him get taken out by "The Great White Hope". I would of marked pretty hard.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

What a stupid move. He messed up the biggest push of his career. Did he get suspended for the same reason that Bourne did?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I'm pissed. Raw is going suck to without the Truth. Awesome Truth was one of my favorite things about raw. Fuck Evan Bourne.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



777 said:


> They would be better served suspending wrestlers who smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol or caffeine in terms of creating 'wellness' as all of these things are more harmful health-wise than marijuana use. The fact that they screen for it is a fucking travesty.
> The reasons for marijuana being illegal have nothing to do with 'wellness' and are purely political.


THIS.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Evan Bourne just lost A LOT of support.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Why do these guys always fuck up when they're getting the big pushes? You'd think they'd take the risks when they're jobbing on superstars.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



777 said:


> They would be better served suspending wrestlers who smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol or caffeine in terms of creating 'wellness' as all of these things are more harmful health-wise than marijuana use. The fact that they screen for it is a fucking travesty.
> The reasons for marijuana being illegal have nothing to do with 'wellness' and are purely political.


Whether or not there are negative health effects, should a publicly traded company really be saying "these things that are legal, you cannot do. but these things that are illegal, go right ahead"? I'm not saying tobacco or caffeine and alcohol aren't to some degree at least habit-forming or that there is no potential for negative health effects to come from abuse. I am saying that in America, you have a legal right to smoke cigarettes, drink beer, and drink coffee, but you don't have a legal right (again, I'm not saying anything about the relative effects of the substances in question) to use marijuana. And at the end of the day, a company like WWE must be on the side of the law.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I got acrophobia y'all, but there'd better be no spiders on that ladder.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Apparantly the truth came out and set him free for 30 days...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> The synthetic weed has set you free


On a side note, what's the point of just fining the people who use real weed but suspending the people who use the synthetic weed? Wouldn't it make sense to suspend people in both situations?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Hulkamania4Uandme said:


> No body is on Roids anymore, i'm sure any employee in the WWE gets drug tested part time or not. Nobody can speculate otherwise until its proven The Rock was or wasn't drug tested.


Besides, The Rock doesn't have a reason to be on steroids. He's the most ripped mainstream actor in Hollywood.



shiddnme said:


> Rtruth just denied rumors on twitter.


He shouldn't have said anything. Now he looks foolish.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> Whether or not there are negative health effects, should a publicly traded company really be saying "these things that are legal, you cannot do. but these things that are illegal, go right ahead"? I'm not saying tobacco or caffeine and alcohol aren't to some degree at least habit-forming or that there is no potential for negative health effects to come from abuse. I am saying that in America, you have a legal right to smoke cigarettes, drink beer, and drink coffee, but you don't have a legal right (again, I'm not saying anything about the relative effects of the substances in question) to use marijuana. And at the end of the day, a company like WWE must be on the side of the law.


They don't have to screen for pot, they choose to, and 'wellness' is a buzz word that has no merit, at least in how/why drug laws/rule are enforced. I understand what you're saying and it's true, but marijuana laws are a political animal and it's unfortunate that the company chooses to enforce this type of draconian mentality in their policy.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

This is fine. WWE doesn't have an off-season. Enjoy your 30 days off Truth, get some rest.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Damn, that sucks, from a match with The FN Rock in sold out MSG, to suspension...
I hope he comes back as a heel, he's actually entertaining and has personality unlike 99% of the bland, talentless roster.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



777 said:


> They don't have to screen for pot, they choose to, and 'wellness' is a buzz word that has no merit, at least in how/why drug laws/rule are enforced. I understand what you're saying and it's true, but marijuana laws are a political animal and it's unfortunate that the company chooses to enforce this type of draconian mentality in their policy.


Agreed. What if he was a medical marijuana patient in one of the states with medical marijuana through a Doctors prescription? Would they still suspend him? Probably.. there Wellness Policy guidelines are a joke. "Yes I know it was fake pot, that makes it all the more annoying"


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

He'll be back to feud with the Miz in no time.

Of course WWE will try to make him face and in the process completely destroy his character. Then he'll be promptly swept under the rug and forgotten.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

What an idiot.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



kobra860 said:


> On a side note, what's the point of just fining the people who use real weed but suspending the people who use the synthetic weed? Wouldn't it make sense to suspend people in both situations?


I'm fairly sure that synthetic weed ie Spice has been directly responsible for a handful of deaths. That may be the reason for the discrepency.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Enter Alex Riley


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Im in no way excusing Rtruth,but if Evan Bourne really complained about Truth not getting suspended. He needs to buried and that locker room needs to let him know about it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

I bet Olympic athletes wish they had such a doping policy. 

Hold on, we know you were busted but we have the 100 metres final in four weeks, and you are in the main event, we´ll discretely ban you after the Olympics.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



shiddnme said:


> Im in no way excusing Rtruth,but if Evan Bourne really complained about Truth not getting suspended. He needs to buried and that locker room needs to let him know about it.


He is right. Why should he be banned, but not R-Truth? We all know the only reason R-Truth wasn´t banned is that he was in the main event of Survivor Serie and WWE didn´t want the bad press around Rock/Cena.

That he committed career suicide with that move is another matter.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



King-of-the-World said:


> Why do these guys always fuck up when they're getting the big pushes? You'd think they'd take the risks when they're jobbing on superstars.


To be honest. I believe Bourne was the first person to get caught and he ratted everybody else out. Bourne just looks like the type to SNITCH.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

And with the way he was written off he'll probably return as a face meaning no Punk/Truth feud over the title. Too bad he wasn't a big enough star like Jeff where failing the wellness policy didn't mean shit.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



shiddnme said:


> To be honest. I believe Bourne was the first person to get caught and he ratted everybody else out. Bourne just looks like the type to SNITCH.



100% agreed. I hope Bourne gets whats coming to him.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

DAMN. I'M SO SAD ABOUT AWESOME TRUTH BRAKING UP.
WWE SUCKS!


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

RIP 
Awesome Truth
2011-2011


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



CaptainCharisma said:


> DAMN. I'M SO SAD ABOUT AWESOME TRUTH BRAKING UP.
> WWE SUCKS!


Hey bro youre not the only one.Im disgusted.They couldve just had The Rock,Rock bottom Truth through a table or something and sold it as if Truth was seriously hurt.It wouldve been easy to sell given The Rock's new physique.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



shiddnme said:


> To be honest. I believe Bourne was the first person to get caught and he ratted everybody else out. Bourne just looks like the type to SNITCH.


WWE would still have to drug test the person. So none of the blame should fall on Bourne. It should fall on Truth for doing it in the first place.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Deebow said:


> WWE would still have to drug test the person. So none of the blame should fall on Bourne. It should fall on Truth for doing it in the first place.


Bourne shouldve shut up and took his punishment like a man. He is lucky to even be getting TV time. Now with that being said this explains Rtruth confusing Milwauke with Greenbay and it explains him botching between the ropes at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



shiddnme said:


> To be honest. I believe Bourne was the first person to get caught and he ratted everybody else out. Bourne just looks like the type to SNITCH.


And Truth looks like the type to whoop a snitch's ass. "YOU SNITCHIN JIMMY?"

The way he should of been written off was in a match vs The Great White. Have The Great White Hope squash Johnny. "****** GOT ME YA'LL"

I pray that he doesn't turn back into the dancing ****** upon his return. Please, please, please WWE don't mess him up.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Headliner said:


> *And Truth looks like the type to whoop a snitch's ass. "YOU SNITCHIN JIMMY?"*
> 
> The way he should of been written off was in a match vs The Great White. Have The Great White Hope squash Johnny. "****** GOT ME YA'LL"
> 
> I pray that he doesn't turn back into the dancing ****** upon his return. Please, please, please WWE don't mess him up.


 LMFAO YUP!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

Yeah, Bourne totally ratted him out. It's not like WWE tests all the talents randomly anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*

no snitchin'


----------



## naitchnatureboy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

a-ry or cena will come in to feud with the miz now but the weed has set me free.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Well, this sucks for him. I hope WWE doesn't turn him into the happy face that sings with the kids when he comes back.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, Bourne totally ratted him out. It's not like WWE tests all the talents randomly anyway.


WWE dont do the tests a private company handle the drug tests anyway and they cant pick and choose who gets tested they all do at random points.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

If he failed a drug test this is really the only way they can justify what happened. That breakup was absolutely horrendous in the way they went about doing it, and breaking them up was a pointless idea in the first place.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

DON'T YOU WHAT? ME!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

So is nobody gonna give the guy who broke this story before SS any credit? people said it was fake and a joke.

Props to the guy


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

What a joke.. first of all, real pot is harmless, so synthetic pot is probably equally harmless, why suspend anybody for that? Secondly.. Rock obviously has more steroids running through his body than some of the contestants at Mr. Olympia, and nothing happens to him. what kind of message does it send that Person A can completely overstep the wellness policy because they're a movie star, while Person B cannot because they're a midcarder.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> WWE dont do the tests a private company handle the drug tests anyway and they cant pick and choose who gets tested they all do at random points.



Saying that, Who knows if Truth was even actually tested then UNTIL Bourne brought up the fact he was smoking with him/someone in the main event at survivor series. Maybe they just tested Bourne and he got pissed he failed and the others didn't even get tested yet, so he snitched to every media outlet possible and the WWE. Its a very big possibly IMO, because WWE does not drug test all there superstars at once. Its completely random.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> Saying that, Who knows if Truth was even actually tested then UNTIL Bourne brought up the fact he was smoking with him/someone in the main event at survivor series. Maybe they just tested Bourne and he got pissed he failed and the others didn't even get tested yet, so he snitched to every media outlet possible and the WWE. Its a very big possibly IMO, because WWE does not drug test all there superstars at once. Its completely random.


Does it really matter if Bourne ratted on him? Shouldn't R-Truth be held accountable for something he wasn't supposed to be doing?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Did Bourne even say anything? Or are people just assuming and trying to blame him cause R-Truth messed up?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

DAMN TRUTH.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Perfect time to come back with a Drug Dealer gimmick.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Alex said:


> Perfect time to come back with a Drug Dealer gimmick.


Not a bad idea. Letting a wrestler be himself usually works out well.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Carcass said:


> Not a bad idea. Letting a wrestler be himself usually works out well.


Too bad Jeff Hardy is working for TNA now. They could make a great tag team.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

They should punish Truth by turning him face again when he returns.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Was hoping Cena failed it :/ Well even if he did, we'd never know, they probably don't even test Cena....


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Deebow said:


> Does it really matter if Bourne ratted on him? Shouldn't R-Truth be held accountable for something he wasn't supposed to be doing?


I think that it matters A LOT if Bourne ratted on him. It says a lot about who he is and his character and if he has a friends back or not actually. Shows hes a bad friend IMO. No, Truth shouldn't be going against policy either, but that's not Evan Bourne The Drug Monitor's position either to tell on him and show what kinda friend he really is.


----------



## TheBottomLine (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

The weed just got R Truth!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

And Mason Ryan still has yet to be suspended. Incredible shit!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> I think that it matters A LOT if Bourne ratted on him. It says a lot about who he is and his character and if he has a friends back or not actually. Shows hes a bad friend IMO. No, Truth shouldn't be going against policy either, but that's not Evan Bourne The Drug Monitor's position either to tell on him and show what kinda friend he really is.


Bourne has lost respect for his constant bitchy whining on Twitter that he got busted for drugs...Darren Young and Heath Slater earnt some because they manned up and admit they fucked up, but not Bourne he turns into a drama queen when he did something wrong. So Bourne can go fuck himself the whiny little twat


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

People talking about Rock using perfromance enhancing drugs, even if he was and got suspended, it wouldn't matter cuz he's never on TV anyways, so 30-60-90 days is nothing to him lol


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Is this actually official that Truth got suspended? WWE.com has nothing about it and there's usually an article about it on there.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Alex said:


> Perfect time to come back with a Drug Dealer gimmick.


Him trying to sell drugs to the little jimmys would be the fn bomb!


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Oye Chico said:


> Him trying to sell drugs to the little jimmys would be the fn bomb!


It would be epic! LOL they need to add this to his gimmick


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

*I don't see Bourne ratting Truth out. Not at all. He'd lose any respect from his co-workers by doing that. There's simply no upside for Bourne to rat out Truth. *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Fuck. Now R-Truth just fucked up any chance he had at ever becoming champion. And that must be the reason Miz attacked him. I assume when Truth's suspension is out, he and Miz might get back together and one "apologizes" to the other, cause really, this just fucked it up at a bad time. Really hope Truth's main event push is not canceled though. He's been doing so great most of this year!


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> Saying that, Who knows if Truth was even actually tested then UNTIL Bourne brought up the fact he was smoking with him/someone in the main event at survivor series.
> * Maybe they just tested Bourne and he got pissed he failed and the others didn't even get tested yet, so he snitched to every media outlet possible and the WWE. Its a very big possibly IMO, because WWE does not drug test all there superstars at once. Its completely random.*




I think this is exactly what happened.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

You can't suspend a black guy for smoking weed, come on, that's racist.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Hordriss said:


> Is this actually official that Truth got suspended? WWE.com has nothing about it and there's usually an article about it on there.




http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/r-truth-suspended


In accordance with the Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Ron Killings (R-Truth) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company’s policy.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Lastier said:


> They should punish Truth by turning him face again when he returns.


That punishes us more than it does him.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> I think that it matters A LOT if Bourne ratted on him. It says a lot about who he is and his character and if he has a friends back or not actually. Shows hes a bad friend IMO. No, Truth shouldn't be going against policy either, but that's not Evan Bourne The Drug Monitor's position either to tell on him and show what kinda friend he really is.


Just out of curiosity, can you tell me what Evan said? Is there a link to his twitter or and interview where he claims that there is a double standard? The only thing I can find is where he blasts WWE's twitter promoting.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Billy Afterthought said:


> And Mason Ryan still has yet to be suspended. Incredible shit!


LMFAO! Now that whats even more interesting


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



TMPRKO said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/r-truth-suspended
> 
> 
> In accordance with the Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended *Ron Killings *(R-Truth) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company’s policy.


WHAT AN AWESOME REAL NAME.It would fit his crazy gimmick perfectly. Why doesn't he used that for his stage name? Ron Killings sounds better than R-truth


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

He sure is...

WWE has announced that RAW Superstar R-Truth has been suspended due to a violation of the company's Wellness Policy.

The official statement from the WWE website reads:

"In accordance with the Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Ron Killings (R-Truth) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company's policy."

This corroborates a weekend report here about one of the participants in the Survivor Series main event recently failing a drug test.

At the end of RAW, The Miz turned on R-Truth and delivered a vicious beatdown on his former tag-team partner. Now we know why.

Source: Lords of Pain


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

With all the straw-manning and conspiracy theories here, you'd think it was Punk or Rock who just got Wellness'd. Wow.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

R-Truth should change the catchphrase " You got GOT" to "Who got pot"


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

lol @ some people thinking this is the end of Truth. It might have a little effect but not that much. If last night proved anything, it proved that the crowd are into R-Truth, even when him and Miz were arguing, they were clearly favoring Truth (I'm a Miz fan btw). He'll serve his 30 days, come back and maybe get in a mini heel vs heel feud with Miz. Or he can even be turn face again with the crazy gimmick and continue to act over the top, because if there's one thing I've notice is that when he is getting heat of boos from the crowd, they usually do it while cracking because it's jokes to them. If he continues with these antics as a face, they'll have an excuse to cheer for him. This time they would definitely get behind his conspiracy rants. 
Or he could come back and act like he has serious issues with Miz, but then say it was all a joke.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Damn it Truth. I hope he doesn't fall down to the midcard when he comes back.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I doubt they suspended Truth because he was "outed" by someone. It's more likely that he failed the test and they decided to hold off on the suspension until after Survivor Series. They didn't suspend Mistico for like a month after he failed, so it wouldn't have been anything new. I thought Truth seemed a bit uninterested for a couple of weeks there. He'd definitely picked back up lately, but maybe he was down because he knew what was coming. 

The suspension probably doesn't hurt Truth in the long run.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

He got GOT by the conspiracy...


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Premeditated said:


> lol @ some people thinking this is the end of Truth. It might have a little effect but not that much. If last night proved anything, it proved that the crowd are into R-Truth, even when him and Miz were arguing, they were clearly favoring Truth (I'm a Miz fan btw). He'll serve his 30 days, come back and maybe get in a mini heel vs heel feud with Miz. Or he can even be turn face again with the crazy gimmick and continue to act over the top, because if there's one thing I've notice is that when he is getting heat of boos from the crowd, they usually do it while cracking because it's jokes to them. If he continues with these antics as a face, they'll have an excuse to cheer for him. This time they would definitely get behind his conspiracy rants.
> Or he could come back and act like he has serious issues with Miz, but then say it was all a joke.


As much I hate to say it but when Truth comes back he might get Morrisoned.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Its a C-O-N-spiracy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Dont piss off pigeons


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

He's a bad R-Troof. Silly man.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



shiddnme said:


> Bourne shouldve shut up and took his punishment like a man.


Sorry, I need some clarification here. Is there actually any proof that Bourne ratted Truth out? Or are you just confusing your own opinion with fact because they happened to get nailed with drug tests at similar times?


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

And pretty much everyone on here was saying it wouldnt be R Truth out of the 4 and would be Miz rofl stupid stupid stupid! 

Suppose at least he managed to keep his position in the Main Event match and can hold the claim of being in Rock's first match back, Also i dont think Evan bourne snitched him out either, never mind back to being a mid card face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

That sucks for the Truth. There goes his push. *shrugs*


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

shame. I was hoping it would lead to a Triple Threat TLC with Miz, Truth and Cena.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Ass Invader said:


> That sucks for the Truth. There goes his push. *shrugs*


It was going to start to die down some anyway. It'll obviously be a steeper drop than it was going to be, what with missing 30 days of action and all, but I suspect they were going to have Awesome Truth go nowhere beyond TLC/first week or so of 2012. Royal Rumble time is on the horizon now. He'll probably come back on that first Raw of the new year, do a couple of jobs, reestablish his character some and passionately declare that he's going to win the Royal Rumble match, along with a dozen other upper midcarders and B main-eventers. Which he won't, obviously. If he's lucky he might be the "sixth man" in the Raw EC match as he was this past year, and then it's off to Wrestlemania where once again he'll be truly lucky to make it on the main show's card. Miz will be in a marquee sub-main event match at the very least. Most of this would have happened without his suspension.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



DesolationRow said:


> It was going to start to die down some anyway. It'll obviously be a steeper drop than it was going to be, what with missing 30 days of action and all, but I suspect they were going to have Awesome Truth go nowhere beyond TLC/first week or so of 2012. Royal Rumble time is on the horizon now. He'll probably come back on that first Raw of the new year, do a couple of jobs, reestablish his character some and passionately declare that he's going to win the Royal Rumble match, along with a dozen other upper midcarders and B main-eventers. Which he won't, obviously. If he's lucky he might be the "sixth man" in the Raw EC match as he was this past year, and then it's off to Wrestlemania where once again he'll be truly lucky to make it on the main show's card. Miz will be in a marquee sub-main event match at the very least. Most of this would have happened without his suspension.


You're totally right on that. At least Truth had a hell of run in 2011, who'd have thunk that he'd main event not one but two PPV's this year?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Ass Invader said:


> You're totally right on that. At least Truth had a hell of run in 2011, who'd have thunk that he'd main event not one but two PPV's this year?


That's certainly true. If someone came on this forum and said on the day of Wrestlemania, that R-Truth would be in two main event matches on pay-per-view, and the latter at Survivor Series in Madison Square Garden against John Cena and _The Rock_, the responses on here would have been hilarious to read.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Thinking about it again, I don't know if I can surely expect him to drop down to the midcard. Vince seems to like him and has always tried to give him TV time even when he was completely irrelevant. He brought him out of nowhere into the title picture post-WM even though he wasn't even on the Mania card and after that he suddenly got a bunch of promo time, weekly TV appearances and even a title feud. Hopefully it'll just be forgotten about like Orton's suspension a few years back which didn't stop them from pushing him and good thing, cause now he's a established main eventer at only 31.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Bourne didn't rattled him out all the results goes to the wwe people that deal with that area meaning someone in wwe reads the results of each superstar's test my guess would be vince because how come big zeke and ryan still there? 

I'd would of released them both if it was by me


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> Bourne didn't rattled him out all the results goes to the wwe people that deal with that area meaning someone in wwe reads the results of each superstar's test my guess would be vince because how come big zeke and ryan still there?
> 
> I'd would of released them both if it was by me


I believe Bourne did.What are the chances of two wwe superstars being tested at the *same *time,that happened to be at the *same *party smoking weed?


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

If I'm not mistaken Rtruth told Bourne he tested positive for marijuana how exactly did bourne rattled him out? All those results goes to Vince Mcmahon

Rtruth was fined cause of his work with rock but got suspended afterwards.

I'm aware bourne was bitching on twitter about the situation

But Truth was tested first and was fined and told bourne he was fined


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Bourne that fucking snitch bitch.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



shiddnme said:


> If they turn the guy face again he might as well retire.


*THIS. THIS. AND THIS.*


Plus, it looks like the rumors were true. Damn it, Ron! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: 





shiddnme said:


> As much I hate to say it but when Truth comes back he might get Morrisoned.


No he won't 'cause unlike JoMo, Ron can at least WORK THE MIC! 






shiddnme said:


> WHAT AN AWESOME REAL NAME.It would fit his crazy gimmick perfectly. Why doesn't he used that for his stage name? Ron Killings sounds better than R-truth



For some reason I have 'New Jack 2.0' on the brain when I think of his real name. 








But overall, what an utter disaster this is. Awesome Truth was the *ONLY* reason I watched RAW. Now that they're done, there's really nothing worth watching....for me, anyway.

And it looks like for the next 4 to 5 RAWS, I won't be paying all that much attention until Truth comes back; and I hope(pray) that he doesn't come back as a FACE 'cause as someone else said : "If he comes back as a FACE, he might as well retire". 

Becoming HEEL saved his career. Becoming FACE again will finish it. :no:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Truth hurts doesn't it? It always does . 

I dunno but if they turn him face when he comes back it's gonna be awful.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Shame i have really love watching R-Truth this year he is a twat for messing it up


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



wade barrett said:


> Shame i have really love watching R-Truth this year he is a twat for messing it up


Evan Bourne's a twat for snitching.


Too much of a "coincidence" that as soon as Bourne starts bitching on Twitter to everyone including his mother about being suspended, Truth is outed. :no:


Now maybe it's like someone said that the WWE knew of Truth's folly but waited until after the SS match to do it but I personally don't believe this(but then again, that's just me being biased).


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> *THIS. THIS. AND THIS.*
> 
> 
> Plus, it looks like the rumors were true. Damn it, Ron! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> ...


Would it be easy shoving him back into the mid card after main eventing with the Rock?I was thinking they may try to punish him further by taking him off 2ppvs or something and placing him on superstars for a few weeks. Ziggler is going to fill in for Truth while hes gone. Ziggler is getting a push now.

Now,About Truth's real name i forgot wwe copyrights the guys stage names. He could still use "Ron the truth Killingz" Just use a "Z" at the end of it.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Truth won't be turning face that's for sure, his heel character is too much fun. I do think his career will change and they will use him more as a comedy character from now on though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ As if he wasn't a comedy guy in the first place. 

I think he's more of a combo comedy/serious-at-times crazy HEEL. I hope that doesn't change when he returns.



shiddnme said:


> Would it be easy shoving him back into the mid card after main eventing with the Rock?I was thinking they may try to punish him further by taking him off 2ppvs or something and placing him on superstars for a few weeks. Ziggler is going to fill in for Truth while hes gone. Ziggler is getting a push now.
> 
> Now,About Truth's real name i forgot wwe copyrights the guys stage names. He could still use "Ron the truth Killingz" Just use a "Z" at the end of it.



Why would they punish him further? JoMo was punished severely because he acted like a DICK Legit in the locker room to Trish Stratus and, combined with his Bitch-of-a-girlfriend(Melina) causing all sorts of trouble, was being Jobbed out left and right(and won't be with the WWE for long). Also exacerbating that is the FACT that he can't nor has ever been able to Cut a DECENT Promo on his own. 

Truth, on the other hand, CAN work the Mic and also is one of Vince's "guys"; who do you think came up with the "Little Jimmy" phrase? Plus, he's too damn entertaining(TO VINCE) to put him on a show that's not even shown in the U.S. anymore(did you forget that Superstars is no longer shown?). 

Also, if it's a case of Truth being jobbed here and there, tell me something : When was the last time Truth won a SINGLES MATCH? 

I can recall him beating Mr.Future-Endeavored himself(JoMo) and him beating John Cena in that Tables match on RAW. Aside from that, he hasn't had much success so really it wouldn't be all that different from what's occurring regarding.

My only concern is them possibly turning him back to the ANNOYING RAP-HAPPY RETARD Rapping for the Little Jimmy's which would totally destroy his character once and for all. 

I want him to REMAIN the Bat-shit Insane R-Truth when he returns. I don't care if he jobs the rest of his career so long as he's still a HEEL and he still cuts those amazing Promos of his.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

:lmao @ glenwo. Must sting lol.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

R Truth as a face could be entertaining.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

_*Now that what's up!*_


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao @ glenwo. Must sting lol.


Oh be quiet. This must be so damn satisfying to you, I know. :flip


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> Oh be quiet. This must be so damn satisfying to you, I know. :flip


I really don't care tbh. He was never going to go further than this anyway. As somebody else already pointed out, we're heading into the RTWM where things start to get serious. He would have started to take a backseat regardless of this suspension or not. It still is funny to watch you get annoyed over it though. It isn't Bourne's fault or anybody else's but Truth's. Really must sting lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Starbuck said:


> I really don't care tbh. He was never going to go further than this anyway. As somebody else already pointed out, we're heading into the RTWM where things start to get serious. He would have started to take a backseat regardless of this suspension or not. It still is funny to watch you get annoyed over it though. It isn't Bourne's fault or anybody else's but Truth's. Really must sting lol.


Well whether it was Bournes fault, Truth's fault, or this pathetic joke of a Wellness Policy(where you get suspended for fake and real weed while Mason Ryan continues to JUICE with no consequence), it really downright SUCKS.

But only because of the nightmarish possibility of seeing R-Truth as a FACE again.

I mean c'mon, Starbuck. I know you hate Truth but do you REALLY want to see him back as a FACE? (well okay...I know you probably don't want to see him back AT ALL..  ..but still..)


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I guess they all love screwing it up for themselves. It's been like this pretty much always.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ As if he wasn't a comedy guy in the first place.
> 
> I think he's more of a combo comedy/serious-at-times crazy HEEL. I hope that doesn't change when he returns.
> 
> ...


Actually speaking of JoMo, I think his last win (besides the chepa roll up win he got on Ziggler a couple weeks ago), was against R Truth too. He kneed him in the face while he was sitting on a chair outside the ring and JoMo got the pin. It was either immediately after that or very shortly after that, that JoMo started the 3 months of jobbing streak.

So basically. . .R Truth's been jobbing every match anyway. WWE hasn't let him win in a really long time. :\ Strange how the better mic workers or wrestlers are almost always the jobbers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



> Mason Ryan continues to JUICE with no consequence), it really downright SUCKS.


Show proof he's on steroids


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Don't do drugs, the guy was getting pushed and then he ruins that just to feel good for a few hours. Come on man.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Simply Flawless said:


> Show proof he's on steroids


It's called "making an assumption". 


Just by looking at Mason, I seriously doubt all that muscle was through plain hard-work in the gym. 





Chicago Warrior said:


> Don't do drugs, the guy was getting pushed and then he ruins that just to feel good for a few hours. Come on man.


I'm not disputing the utter stupidity of the guy. I'm just worried that he may be forced to turn FACE now and go back to rapping and dancing again. :no:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> Well whether it was Bournes fault, Truth's fault, or this pathetic joke of a Wellness Policy(where you get suspended for fake and real weed while Mason Ryan continues to JUICE with no consequence), it really downright SUCKS.
> 
> But only because of the nightmarish possibility of seeing R-Truth as a FACE again.
> 
> I mean c'mon, Starbuck. I know you hate Truth but do you REALLY want to see him back as a FACE? (well okay...I know you probably don't want to see him back AT ALL..  ..but still..)


Again, why do you think I hate Truth when I have said the exact opposite many times. I don't care about him enough to hate him. He's never going to be a main eventer, I know it, everybody knows it, hell, Truth probably even knows it himself. This is his glass ceiling and the sooner you realize that, the easier things will be. If you honestly expected him to stick with Miz heading into Mania then you're delusional. Miz is going up, Truth is staying where he is and may even drop given what has happened now. Stop kidding yourself and you won't be disappointed or look foolish.


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Typical IWC. How's he buried? For all we know WWE could be setting up a Wrestlemania program for the two.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

It's only his 1st offence in his entire 3 years with the company.

I'm sure no one is too pissed at him, but I'm sure they had more plans for Awesome Truth, Tag Champs maybe or a handicap match with Cena


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

He wasn't buried, just written off for awhile. People need to learn what that word means.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

What a load of crap. He should have been suspended the minute the test results came in, the same time Evan was suspended. It really is a double standard. Getting suspended for weed is stupid in the first place, it shouldn't be on the banned list, but if you're going to enforce a policy then make it equal for everyone.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> Bourne has lost respect for his constant bitchy whining on Twitter that he got busted for drugs...Darren Young and Heath Slater earnt some because they manned up and admit they fucked up, but not Bourne he turns into a drama queen when he did something wrong. So Bourne can go fuck himself the whiny little twat



This 100% agreed.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Was he Bourne a bitch?


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Was he Bourne a bitch?


That would be correct.


----------



## ofuxiao (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

The synthetic weed has set you free


----------



## ofuxiao (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

The last.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Theff said:


> This 100% agreed.


Bourne fucked himself over by being a dumbass and doing drugs, not only that but DID IT IN FRONT OF OTHER PEOPLE...own goal my dear Evan


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> Bourne fucked himself over by being a dumbass and doing drugs, not only that but DID IT IN FRONT OF OTHER PEOPLE...own goal my dear Evan


So did Truth


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> So did Truth


I can't argue with that point, either.


However, doesn't change the fact that Evan Bourne is a whiny little bitch that needs to be smacked upside the head.....with a tire iron. 


Twitter certainly reveals the real-life people behind a character, don't they?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

R Truth was the one that got got. Poor fellow. I wonder how he will be used when he comes back form his suspension. I'm still waiting to see when will Mason Ryan get caught too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> Evan Bourne's a twat for snitching.
> 
> 
> Too much of a "coincidence" that as soon as Bourne starts bitching on Twitter to everyone including his mother about being suspended, Truth is outed. :no:
> ...


Yeah, it is. Truth was stupid, he got suspended. There's really no more to it than that. If he didn't want to get suspended, then he shouldn't have breached company policy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Lulz so they knew he failed weeks ago but didn't suspend him because of a pay per view match? Sounds very much like Batista 2009 minus the announcement. That just shows where their priorities truly are. No wonder these guys don't take it seriously.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, it is. Truth was stupid, he got suspended. There's really no more to it than that. If he didn't want to get suspended, then he shouldn't have breached company policy.


And yet other more upper-echelon wrestlers(Orton) have done just as much in the past and because of their "status", they get more leeway(aka 'Vince looking the other way').


It's the law of the land here, it seems. If you're actually making Vince Money(Merchandise, to be exact), he'll probably turn a blind-eye(and ear) to what you're doing. 

If you're not, then all bets are off.



Whatever. I know Truth fucked up.

I just don't want him to turn FACE. That's the only worry I have here.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



glenwo2 said:


> I can't argue with that point, either.
> 
> 
> However, doesn't change the fact that Evan Bourne is a whiny little bitch that needs to be smacked upside the head.....with a tire iron.
> ...


You're right. On one hand you have Evan Bourne, who breaks company regulations and the law, gets suspended shortly after his superiors are made aware of the situation, and on the other hand you have R Truth, who did the exact same thing, but the suspension is waived because applying the same rules would be "bad for business". Of course Bourne would be pissed off about it.

You're just biased because you like Truth for whatever reason.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



irishboy109 said:


> You're right. On one hand you have Evan Bourne, who breaks company regulations and the law, gets suspended shortly after his superiors are made aware of the situation, and on the other hand you have R Truth, who did the exact same thing, but the suspension is waived because applying the same rules would be "bad for business". Of course Bourne would be pissed off about it.
> 
> *You're just biased because you like Truth for whatever reason.*



In the same way you like JoMo for "whatever reason", right? 



And anyway, Truth didn't get away with it, irishboy. He's serving the 30 days just like Evan Bourne-a-Cunt is.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



glenwo2 said:


> In the same way you like JoMo for "whatever reason", right?
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway, Truth didn't get away with it, irishboy. He's serving the 30 days just like Evan Bourne-a-Cunt is.


As far as I know, he got away with it until Bourne complained. For all I know there were plans to delay the suspension until after Survivor Series like they did. Either way, WWE refused to apply their rules to two wrestlers in the exact same situation equally, which is wrong.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

If marijuana is a fine, and synthetic marijuana is a fine *AND* a suspension, why don't these cats just stick to regular ass weed?

I know if you test positive for weed too many times, they punish you in other ways like they did Brian Kendrick.

I don't know if guys like Slater, Bourne, and Truth thought that the fake shit wouldn't show up on the test or what.

It just seems really stupid.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



irishboy109 said:


> As far as I know, he got away with it until Bourne complained. For all I know there were plans to delay the suspension until after Survivor Series like they did. Either way, WWE refused to apply their rules to two wrestlers in the exact same situation equally, which is wrong.




wait! So you're actually saying that Evan basically bitched, whined, and moaned until he took down Ron with him?


Makes sense...for Evan, that is. If what you say is really true, I don't think he would have many friends left in that locker room....


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

For smokin weed? WTF


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Punk29 said:


> For smokin weed? WTF


Its illegal. They have a good job and they dont respect it.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

In the end, the fans are the ones who get the shit end of the stick. We lose the "revival" of the tag division and now we lose Awesome Truth- who could have been credible tag champs themselves.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Punk29 said:


> For smokin weed? WTF


Regular marijuana isn't a suspension, it's a fine. Synthetic weed, however is a suspension.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Sin_Bias said:


> In the end, the fans are the ones who get the shit end of the stick. We lose the "revival" of the tag division and now we lose Awesome Truth- who could have been credible tag champs themselves.


Worse....we get the Potential return of R-Truth...*AS A FACE!!!!* OH GOD HELP US!! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: R-Truth Suspended*



420_24/7 said:


> if evan bourne wouldnt ave snitched on truth like a lil bitch truth wouldnt have gotten caught time to bury evan bourne when he comes back or have all the superstars whoop his ass that little rat


^ This big time. evan bourne is a f'n bitch ass snitch! Seriously I hope he gets his ass kicked for real. They should've had John Cena beat down R-Truth and have him be gone for 30 days. Have Truth/Punk/Miz Triple Threat at Mania for the belt and thats what could've broken up Awesome Truth. Both men want the belt while Punk aka the Champ is stuck in the middle.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> wait! So you're actually saying that Evan basically bitched, whined, and moaned until he took down Ron with him?


have I said that? Personally I look at it as him speaking out against injustice and inconsistent application of the WWE Wellness Policy. But then again, I'm also not emotionally invested in it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



irishboy109 said:


> have I said that? *Personally I look at it as him speaking out against injustice and inconsistent application of the WWE Wellness Policy.* But then again, I'm also not emotionally invested in it.




Well personally, I look at it as Evan being a snitch.  


If it walks like a bitch, talks like a bitch, whines like a bitch, and snitches like a bitch...


It's either one very pissed off Diva....or Evan Bourne.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Who cares if he smoked weed anyway and no The Rocks Return comes before some stupid wellness policy anyday of the week


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> And yet other more upper-echelon wrestlers(Orton) have done just as much in the past and because of their "status", they get more leeway(aka 'Vince looking the other way').
> 
> 
> It's the law of the land here, it seems. If you're actually making Vince Money(Merchandise, to be exact), he'll probably turn a blind-eye(and ear) to what you're doing.
> ...


They're not going to turn him face. He's too good as a heel.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Of course Evan is going to complain if he thinks he's been mistreated. Hilarious to see how some people react, just because their favourite wrestler is gone. Don't worry, someone else can fill the comedy heel void.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

^ Well then he's a snitch. I know what you're saying, Hulk, but that still doesn't obscure the fact that he ratted out someone. I don't think that will win him many friends, especially when you develop a reputation as a Rat among your peers.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Saiyan Ryu said:


> Who cares if he smoked weed anyway and no The Rocks Return comes before some stupid wellness policy anyday of the week


Yea that is dumb, so that's why the conspiracy angle flopped. I can't believe that synthetic weed is more punishable than the real thing...I'll be lighting one up for ya Truth


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Still waiting for that Randy Orton suspension from 2006


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

What Evan did was considered dry snitching. He probably didn't say any names but went about it in bitch fashion. "oh but why me only? other people were doing it too". Bitch...take your punishment like a man. You got caught, don't bring other people to suffer the same punishment as you just becuase you were the one to get caught.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Reports indicate Truth was also caught, but they started off by treating it like it was just pot, which means Bourne was well within his right to ask why punishments were different for the same offense.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Alim said:


> Still waiting for that Randy Orton suspension from 2006


OH SNAP!



BkB Hulk said:


> Reports indicate Truth was also caught, but they started off by treating it like it was just pot, which means Bourne was well within his right to ask why punishments were different for the same offense.


What I want to know is why Synthetic Pot is worse than Normal Pot?


I think the Wellness Policy is fucked up. If normal pot is subject to just a FINE, then Synthetic Pot should be the same.


Vice-Versa if Synthetic Pot is a suspendable offense, then Regular Pot should be a suspendable offense as well.

All that said, it's only the FIRST OFFENSE for both men. It should be FINES *ONLY* for the first time. Suspensions for any re-offense.


Evan Bourne is still a whiny snitch, though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Too bad for Truth. He was on the verge of semi-main event material and one stupid and senseless thing not only got him suspended, not only got him off TV when he was hot, but pretty much screwed his position in the company.

Then again, it's his own damn fault.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Winning™;10634710 said:


> Too bad for Truth. He was on the verge of semi-main event material and one stupid and senseless thing not only got him suspended, not only got him off TV when he was hot, but pretty much screwed his position in the company.
> 
> Then again, it's his own damn fault.


Yes it is his damn fault and as one of his biggest supporters, it pisses me off that he pulled this shit. :cuss:


Now I'm going to pray that when he returns, they KEEP HIM HEEL and not turn him FACE. He might as well retire if that(turning FACE) happened...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

He'll return as a face or otherwise that turn wouldn't have happened on Monday. Cena could have easily just taken out Truth for talking smack while Miz got out of dodge and putting him out for a while. A Miz/Truth feud is going down, maybe at Mania with Truth going back to being the one-dimensional rapping & dancing face he has always been against the Miz.

Sad. Miz went from retaining the belt at Mania against Cena this year to possibly facing and losing to....R-Truth next year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

Winning you do realize what's going to happen when he returns? In addition to tap dancing, Truth will probably have to do what's in this commercial to retain his job:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Headliner said:


> Winning you do realize what's going to happen when he returns? In addition to tap dancing, Truth will probably have to do what's in this commercial to retain his job:


I was thinking more along the lines of this:






His new theme song being Guile's song could revitalize his career.

Because he ate the chicken............FOR AMERICA!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Winning™ said:


> He'll return as a face or otherwise that turn wouldn't have happened on Monday. Cena could have easily just taken out Truth for talking smack while Miz got out of dodge and putting him out for a while. A Miz/Truth feud is going down, maybe at Mania with Truth going back to being the one-dimensional rapping & dancing face he has always been against the Miz.
> 
> Sad. Miz went from retaining the belt at Mania against Cena this year to possibly facing and losing to....R-Truth next year.


It's sad because Truth loses(becomes a pathetic face again), Miz loses(as you just stated), and WE LOSE because we're going to be subjected to Truth dancing for the little jimmies again. fpalm fpalm fpalm


UNLESS(and the WWE is notorious for this) they just forget that the AWESOME TRUTH tag-team ever existed and simply brought back Truth as a HEEL still. 

I'm probably wrong but DAMMIT! Why the hell should Truth be the one to turn face?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm probably wrong but DAMMIT! Why the hell should Truth be the one to turn face?


Because Miz is the one they actually care about and Truth isn't? Because he's the one that fucked up therefore he's the one that should be punished?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Starbuck said:


> Because Miz is the one they actually care about and Truth isn't? Because he's the one that fucked up therefore he's the one that should be punished?


Yeah but why do we as fans get punished, too? 

I mean having the FACE R-Truth back is just so damn painful.... :no:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



glenwo2 said:


> Yeah but why do we as fans get punished, too?
> 
> I mean having the FACE R-Truth back is just so damn painful.... :no:


Don't really think anybody cares about it as much as you do tbh.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

whether he turns face or not, I guarantee you that shucking and jiving Truth is never coming back. I think he's still gonna be the crazy R-Truth that he is. And he would still get a reaction unlike all those other heels. Word to Vince.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I don't know why people are complaining about Bourne snitching, wasn't there a report stating that *both* men were caught with the synthetic weed? And who's to say that Truth's suspension wasn't just delayed until after SS? This is not the first time that a top star got suspended anyway, Orton was suspended for *SIXTY* days back in 2006(when Angle "broke" his ankle at the Post-Wrestlemania 22 SD), and Jeff was suspended right on the verge of his alleged MITB win at Wrestlemania XVIII.

Seriously, blame Truth for fucking up his push and standing in the company.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Starbuck said:


> Don't really think anybody cares about it as much as you do tbh.


You're right. 





Premeditated said:


> whether he turns face or not, I guarantee you that shucking and jiving Truth is never coming back. I think he's still gonna be the crazy R-Truth that he is. And he would still get a reaction unlike all those other heels. Word to Vince.



I pray you're correct.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I dont get it why is fake weed you get suspended for but the real stuff you dont


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



lisaharrod said:


> I dont get it why is fake weed you get suspended for but the real stuff you dont


Because the Wellness Policy is a big fucking joke. That's why.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

In terms of fanaticism I'm gutted about it because Awesome Truth have been a breath of fresh air after years of the same old bollocks over and over again. In a year where CM Punk shocked the world with the promo to end all promo's, an outstanding Money in the Bank and then these guys backed it all up with the feel of positive change (until it all went back to how it was again, predictable and boring). Even though they've gone prematurely after only a few months, they've made such a great impact that I'll consider them my favourite ever team in my eight years or so of watching the program. Great actors with interesting kayfabe angles and both played their roles to perfection.

They were the main attraction for me watching the show after Punk's face turn and Ron Killings' ludicrous antics have rid fans like me of tremendous heel entertainment. Miz and Truth are absolutely hilarious and together, well I've been so entertained by the pair that I even downloaded and synced their rap entrance videos and the way they absolutely took the piss out of The Rock to my phone. If I lived another life and I was part of the company I'd be part of their group as a crazy but hilarious heel manager. I think I'll even download the beating down of the referee at Night of Champions and the chaos at Hell in a Cell since they're probably going to get completely written off the storyline now. On a personal note I really don't see that much other appeal on the show right now, no other team has ever made me die laughing as these guys did.

In regards to Evan Bourne, massive double standards by WWE and I agree with the view that people with more status in the organisation are treated differently. It's a disgrace because the Talent Wellness Program is one of those initiatives where everyone is equally liable, it's obvious that it needs to be equally enforced but you just now if Randy goes and gets high we'd probably never hear about it til' a report gets leaked three years down the line where by then nobody cares.


----------



## bradwwe100 (Nov 24, 2011)

*R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Here's what I read from a website:
- Regarding R-Truth's suspension, word is that he was informed he failed the Wellness test around the same time as Evan Bourne but was never told he would be suspended and didn't know he was being suspended until November 22nd, the day WWE announced it.

WWE creative also weren't told about the suspension until it happened. As noted before, Vince is turning R-Truth babyface when he returns in part because he sees great potential in Little Jimmy merchandise. Truth's turn is also being done because Vince feels RAW only has two over babyfaces, John Cena and CM Punk, and if one of them gets hurt then the depth would be worse than it is now.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I find him way more entertaining as a HEEL so I personally hope he doesn't.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Ryder?

but as long as he keeps his random crazy persona i am ok with it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

As I wrote in the other thread, it's a terrible idea. R-Truth was over as a heel. He had a character that connected with the audience and he had a place as a top heel for Raw. In fact, his and Henry's heel turns were the best two turns of the year. They worked. As a face, R-Truth is just going to fall down the card. He's not going to be the #3 face of Raw as that will go to Ryder. He won't even be the #4 face as that's Ryan right now. He'll be fighting for the #5 talent enhancement face spot with Kofi. I don't see merchandise sales making up for a push down the card and a less relevant spot on the roster. The only thing they did was replace Morrison with R-Truth and the booking will end up being very similar.

But the one thing it does tell me is that WWE has no plans of turning Miz or Ziggler face anytime soon. If they were willing to undo a successful and recent heel turn to add a face on roster and pass over more established heels, then WWE views these two as career heels and not potential faces. And I have to agree there. Both are much better utilized as heels.


----------



## bradwwe100 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I hate him as a face he's SO annoying


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

He's heel turn hasn't even lasted a year. This is awful..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

No source lol? Sounds like pure speculation tbh.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

So he was tested the sametime as Evan? I guess there goes all the speculation that Evan snitched.


----------



## bradwwe100 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Won't let me post a link.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I don't mind really. As long as he doesn't go back to his awful "what's up" shtick, it should be a decent face character.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

All I ever hear from Vince is how "Miz is the future of RAW"

Miz did so well with the Subway bit...

Well, he sees potential in lil jimmy merchandise

One should outweigh the other. Between this and Riley, Vince hasn't turned Miz face


I really don't care about the Miz in the least, but this crap contradicts everything Vince says


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> All I ever hear from Vince is how "Miz is the future of RAW"
> 
> Miz did so well with the Subway bit...
> 
> ...


Vince sees The Miz as a top heel. Just like Del Rio. WWE needs heels who are credible and can perform at the top of the card. In reality, The Miz is in a fantastic spot and much better than if he would flip face. He can be the top heel for the next decade and pick and choose his face opponents.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

No... please... no.

Ryders over, WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

That's from 
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/1124/547009/r-truth/

Well he was still doing his rapping as a heel with his YOU SUCK, I can see him going right back to WASSUP.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Truth is much better as a heel than a face but oh well. It looks like he won't be stepping down from the top, i'm sure shit with "i'm a little jimmy" on it will sell pretty good.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Bullydully said:


> No... please... no.
> 
> Ryders over, WTF are they thinking?


Ryder is a midcard/upper-midcarder for life. The only way he could be taken seriously in the Main Event is with a different gimmick.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

So, 'Lil Jimmy' will sell more t-shirts than 'Really' or 'Awesome'???

If that is what Vince believes, than it's news to me.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> So, 'Lil Jimmy' will sell more t-shirts than 'Really' or 'Awesome'???
> 
> If that is what Vince believes, than it's news to me.


Sadly it will. I'd imagine that it will be marketed towards kids and they literally will buy anything. Just make it some weird neon color and it will fly off the shelves.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> So, 'Lil Jimmy' will sell more t-shirts than 'Really' or 'Awesome'???
> 
> If that is what Vince believes, than it's news to me.


Yeah i still say Miz should have turned face, there were plenty of ways they could have written Truth off of TV with Miz playing the babyface, but it is what it is i guess.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Can't he just stay away and go to TNA or something?


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Don't what me! 


Yeah as long he keeps his crazy character I can live with it 

Let's just hope they don't turn him into Eugene 2.0 

And speaking of Eugene this is kinda off topic was that a gimmick or was he retarded I never figured it out


----------



## JewBear (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I Like Truth as Heel.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I think they should keep him heel though


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> Don't what me!
> 
> 
> Yeah as long he keeps his crazy character I can live with it
> ...


It was a gimmick obviously.

They wouldn't let a real mentally handicapped person on TV obviously. 

Jim Corn said it the best. That gimmick was a total carer suicidal gimmick.

Anyways I don't think WWE is that crazy to pull off another Eugene. I hope they learned from it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Little Jimmy merchandise makes no sense.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

So he fails a drug test and they want him to come back as someone that the crowd should love? That's kind of funny. Anyways, if they do make him an annoying face again then fuck WWE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

No, turn Miz face instead. He can be a great top face as he does all the media whoring that someone needs to do in the company.

But anything that leads to R-Truth becoming a WWE Champion at some point is fine with me. He's the only main eventer out there to have never held the top title.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Miz can't turn face cause Cena is gunning for him now so its gonna be pointless I say keep R truth heel and have him fued with zack ryder


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

NOOOOOOOO! AH MAN. THIS IS CAREER SUICIDE! NOBODY IS GOING TO BUY LIL JIMMY T-SHIRTS THEY WONT SELL ONE! AH VINCE WHAT THE FUCK! Zack Ryder is the most over face now. Then Punk,Cena, and Rey will return soon. Yeah the signs are pointing to the door for Truth. He will be future endeavored by the summer. This is awful.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

R-Truth will not be fired lol he's a great heel and he should fued with Zack Ryder for the US title if Zack wins it from ziggler of course


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Choke2Death said:


> No, turn Miz face instead. He can be a great top face as he does all the media whoring that someone needs to do in the company.
> 
> But anything that leads to R-Truth becoming a WWE Champion at some point is fine with me. He's the only main eventer out there to have never held the top title.


I think Rock is the only black guy to get the wwe world title.They wouldnt even let Booker win the wwe title. Truth wont win it. The only way Truth will become world champion is if he goes to SD. Its the only way.So if you want him to to be champion you better pray they send him to SD.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Man, I really hope this isn't true...


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



NatP said:


> Man, I really hope this isn't true...


 Its the worst decision by creative in wwe history.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



shiddnme said:


> I think Rock is the only black guy to get the wwe world title.They wouldnt even let Booker win the wwe title. Truth wont win it. The only way Truth will become world champion is if he goes to SD. Its the only way.So if you want him to to be champion you better pray they send him to SD.


Nobody thinks the Rock is black, tbh.

I don't think Vince believes in black superstars as WWE champ material

The most popular theme songs are heavy metal/guitar, not R&B/Rap.


Wrestling is a rock music/Caucasian driven business and always will be


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Full Nelson King said:


> I find him way more entertaining as a HEEL so I personally hope he doesn't.


^
This please R-Truth is awesome as a heel I hated him as a face please no face!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> Nobody thinks the Rock is black, tbh.
> 
> I don't think Vince believes in black superstars as WWE champ material
> 
> ...


then give truth reggae metal


----------



## DwayneRock94 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> Nobody thinks the Rock is black, tbh.
> 
> I don't think Vince believes in black superstars as WWE champ material
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with Vince not believing in black wrestlers. How fucking shallow minded are you. Who fucking cares if you don't think the rock isn't black, the fact remains that he's half black whether you think so or not. You just made yourself look like a fucking buffoon by saying wrestling as a whole is a caucasian driven sport. I mean what about lucha libre wrestling cmll or njpw those companies don't mean shit because their not predominantly populated by Caucasian people thats what your saying. Mods please don't ban me but this post literally pissed me off


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Ryder's gimmick is no less serious than Cena and his smile, demeanour and corny sense of humour.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Mark Henry says hello


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



DwayneRock94 said:


> It has nothing to do with Vince not believing in black wrestlers. How fucking shallow minded are you. Who fucking cares if you don't think the rock isn't black, the fact remains that he's half black whether you think so or not. You just made yourself look like a fucking buffoon by saying wrestling as a whole is a caucasian driven sport. I mean what about lucha libre wrestling cmll or njpw those companies don't mean shit because their not predominantly populated by Caucasian people thats what your saying. Mods please don't ban me but this post literally pissed me off


Okay, so I'm racist when I, myself am in African American.

I'm no "buffoon" but where is your proof?

This is a WWE thread, right? You're saying WWE isn't caucasian driven?

You're telling me most themes are not rock music themes?


Prove your claims. The Rock looks bi-racial, but is no Booker T


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Again Mark Henry Says Hello


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> Again Mark Henry Says Hello


Point taken, (you're right)but I was arguing about the WWE championship.

Actually, I don't respect being flamed by someone with no proof.

Call me a jerk, but at least have a valid argument too


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Raven73 said:


> Okay, so I'm racist when I, myself am in African American.
> 
> I'm no "buffoon" but where is your proof?
> 
> ...


TBH, how many rap songs do you that would sound right as an entrance? Let's just pound Hit Em Up or Fuck Tha Police and see how that works out.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

NNNOooooooooooooo !!!!!! He is shit as a face !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Oh cool, another unfunny comedy gimmick incoming!


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

All the songs could be rock music for all I care.

I only said Vince doesn't believe black wrestlers can carry the company...

It's not a racial issue, its a business issue.


I stand by my statement.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Say bye-bye to R-Truth's main event run. He's going back to the midcard as his one-dimensional self he's always been for a decade. Whatever, I'm fine with it him staying there forever anyways.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Ryder is much more over as a face then Cena so Vince doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ryder is much more over as a face then Cena so Vince doesn't know what he is talking about.


The fact that the announcers are fed lines to try to convince the audience that there's massive love for Cena every night, when we can clearly see there isn't, tells me that Vince ignores the reactions and is still convinced that Cena is the #1 face of the company.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Winning™ said:


> Say bye-bye to R-Truth's main event run. He's going back to the midcard as his one-dimensional self he's always been for a decade. Whatever, I'm fine with it him staying there forever anyways.


yeah...a one-dimensional character that get more heat than Cody Rhodes.


----------



## JewBear (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Hey! "bradwwe100" Lay your hands of the merchandise before i lay you out.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Stupid Idea, they should keep him as a face


----------



## BrianFantana (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Personally I don't care if he is face or heel. As long as he keeps endorsing the "Little Jimmies" and "Someone is going to get got!" I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

From the other thread :



Pasab said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter





> R-Truth’s Wellness violation reportedly came in several weeks ago but WWE didn’t suspend him, apparently because of his role in the Survivor Series main event. Nobody is outright saying it backstage but this is the belief.
> 
> It’s being reported that Truth and Bourne were tested on the same day, the day after a social function where they *and others* were smoking “spice” or fake marijuana. Truth and Bourne’s suspensions are a controversial topic within WWE this week.
> 
> *Truth will be a babyface upon returning.* Apparently Vince McMahon is high on the idea of marketing Little Jimmy merchandise.[/b]



#1.) "...and others" - WHO ARE THESE "OTHERS"? And why weren't THEY caught and fined? :cuss:


#2.) GOD HELP US ALL. fpalm

(little jimmy merchandise? So I guess Truth is going to have "Little Jimmy Proof" jackets being sold to the fans, I guess)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Premeditated said:


> yeah...a one-dimensional character that get more heat than Cody Rhodes.


At least you agreed with me saying he's one dimensional, which was the point I made about his babyface turn.

Plus, his overness will be gone again when he's a babyface, too.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

He's probably going to start singing his "What's Up" song and hope the fans are stupid to sing along with him after he has already told everyone they suck in his remix. Lol...Vince McMahon and his brilliant ideas.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Premeditated said:


> yeah...a one-dimensional character that get more heat than Cody Rhodes.


Oh snap! 





Dragonballfan said:


> Stupid Idea, they should keep him as a face


You mean as a HEEL.
















We are witnessing the death of a career here. Vince actually believes that the phrase "Little Jimmy" will work as far as merchandise sales. fpalm fpalm fpalm

Ron Killings is a NATURAL-HEEL. It's not like Vince is so hard-up on money these days. But I guess he DOES follow the "Wall Street" Mantra :

GREED IS GOOD.


He's looking for new ways to separate the fans from their money. But here's the problem : The Kids don't like R-Truth. Never have, never will no matter if he's a FACE or not.

McMahon is really dropping the ball here....


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

ok ok sooooo wwe's excuse for him being face is him being it in the head so that he's normal again book it vince


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



krai999 said:


> ok ok sooooo wwe's excuse for him being face is him being it in the head so that he's normal again book it vince


omg! You're right. :lmao



It would be just like Vince and the Un-creative Team to have THAT be Truth's explanation for being a "Good R-Truth" again. 


Somebody shoot me..... :no:


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

"Listen Y'all, all mah little Jimmies are gonna step on them spiders in the ring, cause tonight 
The Miz is gonna get got."

No buys.


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I think it will be really weird if he comes back a face


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Well Vince you could have let Morrison stay if you desperately need a replacement babyface, bloody hell


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I'd be fine with him as a face, he's already super-over anyway. Just as long as he keeps his insane gimmick, I'm okay with this.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

K-Kwik sucks, crazy ass R-Truth, is a goooood R-Truth. It sucks they didn't let him run with this gimmick a little bit longer, he was pretty fuckin funny.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I really can't think of a bigger gulf between one man's ability as a heel and as a face, he's just infinitely better, I'd hate it if he went back to being a face.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

He's a _goooooooooood_ R-truth.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

hmm it could work if they keep him crazy


----------



## Tz234 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Horrible news. 

Truth is done!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

This will work. He can still use the same character and be a good guy, that's how flexible his character is.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

WWE just keeps on providing the lulz. What a disgrace.


----------



## marquez (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Actually I was enjoying is Heel character with Awesome Truth but well..


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

As long as he stays in the upper midcard, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



*R.I.P. Heel R-Truth*

*April 18th, 2011 - November 21st, 2011*


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

little jimmy merchindise bahahahaha


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

R-Truth as a face after the best run of WWE career as a heel? Naw. You only turn a heel to a face AFTER they've begun to get some steam under them with the crowd. Truth doesnt get many "cheers" but he's still over as a heel. Keep him heel. That's good for business LOL. Who the fuck is going to buy a Little Jimmy T-Shirt lol


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

BRING BACK WHAT'S UP!!! 

Kidding.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Christian Bale's reaction to this horrible news






I sure hope he would be very over when he comes back and pounce Miz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

I can't believe R-Truth's heel run didn't even last a year. If he was failing as a heel, I'd get it. But he was doing very well. He was getting heat.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*

Dang, I'm gonna miss the Crazy Psychotic, Mentally Unstable man that was the "Little Jimmy" Hatin' R-Truth....I guess AWESOME TRUTH never really had a chance after all. Though they did help with some interesting storylines.....darn though. Gonna miss em'. Though i do like R-Truth, so as long as he comes back at all, i'll be fine with it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



dietjuice said:


> Christian Bale's reaction to this horrible news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same reaction :O when I heard this news in my car.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

I suppose a suspension or fine is better than the punishment for a first offense at my last job. . . termination.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



fraze316 said:


> Failing a drug test for weed is sooo dumb. If a wrestler wants to get high then he or she should be able to without fear of suspension. This is BS





shiddnme said:


> I totally agree.


lol, wow where do you guys work that allows this? I gotta get me that job.

Any employer has the right to demand their employees don't get high to any extent - especially a profession like wrestling where you're directly responsible for the safety of others.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Amsterdam said:


> *R.I.P. Heel R-Truth*
> 
> *April 18th, 2011 - November 21st, 2011*


Yep.   







Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I suppose a suspension or fine is better than the punishment for a first offense at my last job. . . termination.


What about the "Punishment" of us fans having to endure a FACE R-Truth once again?

Frankly, I think "termination" would've been less cruel. :no:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



Ph3n0m said:


> lol, wow where do you guys work that allows this? I gotta get me that job.
> 
> Any employer has the right to demand their employees don't get high to any extent - especially a profession like wrestling where you're directly responsible for the safety of others.


It's not like they are saying they should be allowed to wrestle high, but if a guy wants to smoke a joint in his house after a long days work, who the fuck is anyone to tell him otherwise. Marijuana phohibition is on it's way out of this country anyway, give it 5-10 years and weed will be pretty much completely legal.

BTW, I know a lot of people who have full time jobs and get high after work, not every job drug tests.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth returning as a babyface*



Amsterdam said:


> *R.I.P. Heel R-Truth*
> 
> *April 18th, 2011 - November 21st, 2011*


:lmao:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



kokepepsi said:


>


Wow thats awesome.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

It is not that big of a deal, really.

Yes he was over but everybody should have known once the team would break up, Miz would go back to the ME scene and Truth....well, he'd be doing something but just being a consistent ME act like he has been with this team.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



kokepepsi said:


>


Great Pic and find. RIP, indeed.



God how I hate that T-Shirt there.... fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*



holycityzoo said:


> It's not like they are saying they should be allowed to wrestle high, but if a guy wants to smoke a joint in his house after a long days work, who the fuck is anyone to tell him otherwise. Marijuana phohibition is on it's way out of this country anyway, give it 5-10 years and weed will be pretty much completely legal.
> 
> BTW, I know a lot of people who have full time jobs and get high after work, not every job drug tests.


When you work for a company you owe it to your employer to not disrespect it by attending a party and smoking drugs in front of people. why people are feeling sorry for Truth and Evan staggers me. Putting getting high above your job when thousands would kill to be in that slot and wouldn't fuck up. It does my head in when people think WWE are being too harsh, its Vince's company if he wants to suspend people for showing up in clown pants he can, his house his rules and if Evan/Truth cant handle a simple "dont get high" command fuck the pair of them.

Personally i wouldnt wanna wrestle a guy that minutes before a match got high


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rtruth has been officially buried, was he the other person that failed the drug t*

^









Is HE High?


----------

